#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-08-10
<r2d2rogers> https://plus.google.com/113343680491548824655/posts
<r2d2rogers> Hangout session open, starting at 9:30pm
<r2d2rogers> howdy
<r2d2rogers> ?
<zillah> hey
<zillah> i'll be on the hangout in a bit
<r2d2rogers> Cool
<r2d2rogers> kwadroke made it in
<kwadroke> anyone else?
<zillah> doubleb will probably join i think
<r2d2rogers> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/b7521c4a47e8e776191a18e303dc4b87b6315b82?authuser=0&hl=en-US#
<zillah> i can't connect to the hangout
<zillah> :|
<r2d2rogers> public link or the one I just posted?
<r2d2rogers> https://plus.google.com/113343680491548824655/posts
<r2d2rogers> try that route
<zillah> still not working
<az7> ah, sorry i can't make the hangout this week
<r2d2rogers> trying to figure it out
<zillah> it tells me it can't install the plug-in
<r2d2rogers> on linux?
<r2d2rogers> or max again?
<r2d2rogers> mac?...
<zillah> mac
<r2d2rogers> I was able to rejoin it
<zillah> the same computer that i was using last week
<r2d2rogers> weird
<zillah> i'll try safari instead of chrome
<r2d2rogers> cool
<zillah> i'm getting the same message with safari
<zillah> it says Type about:plugins in your Chrome browser and check to make sure the Apps Enhancements Plugin and O3D Plugin are enabled. If you are using another browser you should check to make sure that those plug-ins are enabled.
<zillah> i don't even have those plugins
<zillah> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=01c9e9cd27c3f0dc&hl=en
<r2d2rogers> geee
<r2d2rogers> seems like it just wasn't wanting to happen tonight
<r2d2rogers> Time for me to head to bed I think
<zillah> i can't start my own hangout either
<zillah> stupid mac
<zillah> good night   :)
<r2d2rogers> guess we can try again next week
<r2d2rogers> G'night
<zillah> ttyl
<kwadroke> later
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-08-14
<]]MTEm[[alhzen> .الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــم
